# Happy 34th Birthday Rich "Cleat" Crunkilton!



## Stickgrappler (Nov 25, 2013)

Happy 34[SUP]th[/SUP] Brithday to one of my favorite MMA fighters! His takedowns were effortless and magical  almost as if one touch on his opponent and opponent goes down!

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/11/birthday-happy-34th-birthday-rich.html


----------

